# Shopfitters in Spain



## pjben (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any expat shopfitters currently working in Spain? Or a Spanish shopfitting firm who have a good grasp of English if possible?

I'm looking for a team to install some shelving (similar to Tegometall) in a number of stores next year.

If you know of someone can you let me know their contact details either in the thread or in a private message.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

pjben said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any expat shopfitters currently working in Spain? Or a Spanish shopfitting firm who have a good grasp of English if possible?
> 
> ...


You will need to get more posts in to be able to access the PM network. 

Why does it have to be expat shopfitters? Spaniards fit out shops as well and possibly better than expats since they will be more aware of the construction methods and materials used in the construction of the building, something of which many expats are quite ignorant to the customers' cost!


----------



## pjben (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah ok, no worries... through the thread will be fine then.

It doesn't have to be expat to be honest. If anyone can recommend a good Spanish shopfitting team that would also be appreciated, preferably with a website showing some photos of their previous work etc...


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh! Me. Oh! My.
I saw this on the message board as "Shop Lifters in Spain"

Not 'aving a good day.

Derek

Should have stayed on the commode


----------

